
Libreselery: Solving the Donation Distribution Problem in Free Software - cik
https://github.com/protontypes/libreselery
======
nshntarora
This is a nice idea, and amazing execution on this. Really excited to see how
this picks up.

But here are my concerns with the Git contributions to reward performance.

A company I interned at installed a Git history analysis tool, and used stats
from that in 1:1s and performance reviews.

About a month after I joined, I had one such 1:1 with my manager. He was like,
"Congratulations! You made 53% of all contributions to frontend last month.
You're our star performer."

I wasn't. I was responsible for upgrading our frontend from React 15 to React
16. Most of the changes that happened were thanks to the Codemod, and a lot of
find / replace magic.

~~~
protontypes
A very good point. Solving the problem that you describe is one of the core
challenges of LibreSelery. We combine multiple weights calculated based on
different project data. Via the GitHub API we can even create weights based on
projects activity like merging, code review, issue creation, etc...

By the accumulation of multiple weights, we try to avoid rewarding just one
behavior. One of the most important metrics will be how much pull requests X
have been solved based on the Y issues. We also have a minimum contribution
limit that you can adjust for your project. Generally, all weights can be
adjusted for each project. By making all payments transparent, everyone
involved can see what the distribution looked like in the past. In principle,
every company has metrics for the distribution of funds. Unfortunately, these
are often very non-transparent. In contrast, we try to solve the whole thing
by combining different transparent movement quantities.

You can find more information about this issue here:

[https://github.com/protontypes/libreselery/issues/132](https://github.com/protontypes/libreselery/issues/132)
[https://github.com/protontypes/libreselery/issues/159](https://github.com/protontypes/libreselery/issues/159)

